# Storing Beans



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*How do your Store your Beans?*​
Sealed bag with one-way-valve1544.12%Airtight container926.47%Fridge25.88%Freezer720.59%Other (eg Grinder Hopper)12.94%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The coffee world seems to be divided on this issue.

There are those that consume within several weeks of roasting, storing their bean in bags with one-way-valves (due to degassing), those who store the beans in an airtight container, those who store their beans in the fridge and those who store them in the freezer.

Where and how do you store your beans?

Discuss the merits of each method here.


----------



## Mike (Jun 14, 2008)

I have always kept mine in an airtight container, maily for ease of use, but also as i felt it would keep them the freshest.

What is considered the "best practice" these days?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

ha haa, storing beans has never been an issue for me!!! I drink them too fast.

However, I strongly believe keeping them in their own bag, wrapped very tightly works best. Whilst I like airtight containers, most of them tend to be fixed shape, which results in contact to air, unless they are the perfect size.

The best thing is to buy a supply of airtight, resealable bags, with one-way valves. And pack them with as little air as possible in, as the coffee continues 'breathing' it'll replace the oxygen with CO2, creating a protective layer.

Chris


----------



## JonS (Jun 25, 2008)

Definitely sealed bag with one-way valve for me. And like Chris, I try not to have the coffee hanging around for long anyway !

I no longer put them in the fridge (though I know those that do) or attempt to freeze them, as I feel I can taste the difference.

I usually try and consume them within a couple of weeks past roast. Usually, they're gone well within that, as eg. a 250g roast batch will be gone within a couple of days after the post-roast resting period.

Jon


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

I was told that bags with valves are okay for storage for fairly long periods as long as the beans are used fairly soon after they are initially opened.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

Interestingly, I've came across beans being put aside for months that I accidentally used at my roaster's place. The espresso turns out to be okay and pretty much aromatic and sweet, just a bit too acidic because of the ageing.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Do you think more could be done to educate consumers on how to store their beans?

There is very little helpful advice available to consumers (aside from the internet) and still a large amount of pre-ground coffee sold.


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 3, 2008)

I think there are so many conflicting opinions that people don't know where to turn. I sometimes wonder if the so-called professionals really know themselves.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Is there are forum consensus now on how to store your beans?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> Where and how do you store your beans?


Sealed bag with one-way valve for the roasted beans, the greens are left in what ever they came in.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

After reading on the forum about freezing, I put the newly obtained beans into freezer with taped one-way valve and double packed in plastic bags, then when I need them I'd take the bag out in the evening and leave it overnight in the packaging to warm up without condensation, and then keep the bag in the cupboard until empty









I've also made espresso from beans stored just in the cupboard for 4 months and it was pretty much ok, lack of nice crema but the taste was good. These were Hasbean beans


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

I just empty the contents of a bag into the hopper of the grinder and leave them in there and grind whenever I need to. No messing about with airtight boxes, one way valves, freezing etc....


----------



## Will - Cloggs Coffee (Mar 25, 2017)

My coffee beans don't tend to hang around for too long but if I'm not going to be touching them for a few days (if I am away or something) I reseal the original bag with heat from my iron!


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I the store the beans in a coffee vac container and hide them out of sunlight.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

My 'in use' beans are kept in a coffee compass airtight container that has a one way valve. The containers are black plastic so impervious to light, and they live in a cool dry cupboard. These beans will always be gone within a week to ten days.

My 'for later' beans are currently still in their original foil bags with valves. The bags are typically 500g. I then put each bag in a Ziplok bag and suck out as much air as possible. I am trying to prevent any additional moisture or aromas affecting the beans. I then store them 3-5 days post roast at -20c in my freezer. This works very satisfactorily for the up to two month window that beans may remain frozen.

I am thinking about freezing them 7 days post roast, in smaller portions that are vacuum sealed using a sous vide vacuum sealing machine. This would allow me to explore Mr Perger's view that grinding frozen beans results in better particle distribution. It is a bit off a faff though so I haven't done it yet.

I can say that storing beans in the fridge seems to harm their flavour, whether in the bag or a sealed container. Cupboard and airtight container works better.

I can also say that i once drank frozen beans after six months - bleugh!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I was buying Kg bags and just adding 250g when required with the rest taped shut in a cool area. The last 250g was always past their best.

Bought some 500g bags Vacuumed and sealed these and into the freezer. When taken out a month later seemed like fresh from roaster to me.

Now try to split bags down to 250g (ish) before vacuuming etc works best for me .

I use about 1Kg month but hope to have a machine at work soon which is when we will really see (got freezer there too)

The plan is to have my own Vacuum machine before Christmas


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

this is a pretty old thread from 2008 so the poll results aren't going to reflect what people are currently doing I suspect as my hunch is the world & thinking has moved on a bit

@Glenn, might be worth reposting a new poll?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

New thread here - https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40006-Poll-How-do-your-Store-your-Beans


----------

